# Game 38: Cleveland Cavaliers (13-24) @ Los Angeles Lakers (14-23)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

@


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> 2. Why will the Cavs win?
> 
> The Cavs will win because they’re playing the Lakers. I don’t mean to be a jerk (sort of), but this Lakers team just isn’t any good. I already talked about how bad the Cavs play away from home and their struggles so far this secret aren’t much of a secret. But Cleveland does have the more talented roster. Kendall Marshall guarding Kyrie Irving is going to be high comedy. If Pau Gasol can’t play or is limited, that’s even more of an advantage for the Cavs.


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-vs-cavaliers-preview-lakers-looking-for-a-win-before-road-trip/2014/01/14/

A game between two of the sorriest teams in the league... 
Both of them come from uterly embarrassing defeats, so maybe there's some fight in them.

It's true the Cavs have the more talented roster, so if Pau doesn't play they're the clear favourites for this one. But the Cavs can't defend (not that the Lakers can!), so if the Lakers can get some 3pointers in (Marsahll should be at ease at creating against the Cavs backcourt) then they can pull the upset.
Yes, the upset.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Even though he has a terrible team, Mike Brown is probably laughing his ass off that they let him go for D'Antoni.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/423179160786178049


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Might be a good game. :whoknows:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Heard them doing this on the radio today....

Assuming Pau doesnt play tonight do a mock draft,for this one game, of all the players playing tonight until you get to a Lakers player:

1. Irving
2. Tristan Thompson
3. Luol Deng
4. Anderson Varejao
5. Dion Waiters
6. Jarett Jack
.
.
.
7. Nick Young


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Basel said:


> Even though he has a terrible team, Mike Brown is probably laughing his ass off that they let him go for D'Antoni.


Yep. Careful what you wish for Laker fans when you blame the coach on everything (including Henry's injury, @LA68).


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Late as hell, but i'll try to watch the first half.

Pau is playing.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Marshall has to make those wide open 3s. 

Cleveland calls time out. Up 2.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

1st quarter over. Down 5 points.
Sloppy offense. Lakers had a stretch of 8 straight missed field goals.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Good run before the half...up 11.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Strong quarter so far. 
11 straight fg made (!!!!)


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Not bad. Not bad at all... Meeks is balling and Young had some baskets in the quarter.
Let's keep the momentum for the second half.
Gonna hit the sack.
Go Lakers!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

aaaaaaaand 11-2 run to start the 3rd qtr by CLE, Lakers down by 3

gee, didnt see that coming


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Down 10


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Holy shot. These third quarters are nbdl quality. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

only down 13 now

edit: wait, I might be blind


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I can see both sacre and Kelly having decade long careers in this league. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Lakers down by 3 to start the 4th....which team is going to man up and suck less to take this game by the horns...stay tuned


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I missed the Utah game. Feels like I haven't seen a win in like a month. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Great assist by Pau...to CLE


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I'd like to propose a new movie... Forgetting Kendall Marshall


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Cavs trying to snatch the defeat from the jaws of victory


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Lakers almost let those ping pong balls slip away


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

%iwantaarongordon %thisDoesTheSameAsHashtagsHere


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

#WigginParkerRandleEmbiidSmart


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Shut Kobe down.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Didn't watch the game. High scoring game apparently. Who played well? Who didn't?


----------



## markez94 (Jan 7, 2014)

neither i. I want know when kobe will back on the floor. We are really in bad conditions. We need him! 
Is was a good game or we played as usual?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

There is no point to bring Kobe back for the rest of this year. Shut him down.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> #WigginParkerRandleEmbiidSmart


#EmbiidEmbiidEmbiid


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I think we have hit rock bottom.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

ceejaynj said:


> I think we have hit rock bottom.


Yeah? Just wait for the next 8 games (@ Phoenix Suns, @ Boston Celtics, @ Toronto Raptors, @ Chicago Bulls, @ Miami Heat, @ Orlando Magic, @ New York Knicks, Indiana Pacers). It WON'T be pretty.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Rock bottom is within our grasp!!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Yeah? Just wait for the next 8 games (@ Phoenix Suns, @ Boston Celtics, @ Toronto Raptors, @ Chicago Bulls, @ Miami Heat, @ Orlando Magic, @ New York Knicks, Indiana Pacers). It WON'T be pretty.


You're right...I wasn't thinking about this road trip as I was typing. So we still have some fallin' to do before reaching rock bottom.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Luke said:


> There is no point to bring Kobe back for the rest of this year. Shut him down.


I think a 36 year old would be very rusty with 18 months off going into next season. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> I think a 36 year old would be very rusty with 18 months off going into next season.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Better than a 35 year old risking suffering a third major injury in 12 months because his second best player is Nick Young. Especially since at this point trying to win games isn't necessarily in the Lakers' favor this year.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel said:


> Didn't watch the game. High scoring game apparently. Who played well? Who didn't?


The fan energy was pretty good.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Luke said:


> Better than a 35 year old risking suffering a third major injury in 12 months because his second best player is Nick Young. Especially since at this point trying to win games isn't necessarily in the Lakers' favor this year.


I disagree with you that his two other injuries will make him more prone to another, nor does the quality of his teammates.

Using your logic that winning games isn't important they should shut down Pau and Young too.


----------

